# Scam E-mail I gotten Today



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2009)

Gotten this in the e-mail and deleted it after copying the text. Like yeah okay shure I'll OPEN an attachment from someone living in Cambodia who I have no fricken idea who they are! 
Sheesh! 
What is sad that there will be idjits out there who WILL open it! 
The "I caught a computer virus" saga continues.
I didn't even bother to scan it for viruses because I wasn't going to be bothered by it. Maybe it did maybe it didn't... I'll never know because I ain't THAT stupid. 



> *From: Miss. Miriam Yak. *
> *Email:  **missyakm60@yahoo.com.hk*
> 
> *Greetings,*
> ...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 28, 2009)

But you could have thrown away the opportunity to be given a huge amount of money!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> But you could have thrown away the opportunity to be given a huge amount of money!!


Oh... DANG IT! Oh well, next scam letter I'll check it out. :uhyeah: 


NOT! 

:wink2:


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 28, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Oh... DANG IT! Oh well, next scam letter I'll check it out. :uhyeah:
> 
> 
> NOT!
> ...


 
Is there anyone you think that actually does answer those emails and really thinks they will get money?
I got an email from the 'Bank of America' saying they been having problems with my account and would I confirm all my details please including the passwords and pin numbers. It actually looked quite official, except obviously I'm not a customer. I don't even know how to become one!


----------



## jim777 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, in case tyou were curious as to what was in the attachment, here it is: 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zxaGAz5sr...1BjkRL95lg/s1600-h/Miss+Miriam+Yak-703024.JPG


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 23, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Is there anyone you think that actually does answer those emails and really thinks they will get money?
> I got an email from the 'Bank of America' saying they been having problems with my account and would I confirm all my details please including the passwords and pin numbers. It actually looked quite official, except obviously I'm not a customer. I don't even know how to become one!



Yes, people do.  The response rate is very low - something on the order of one tenth of one percent. But if the spammer/scammer sends out millions of emails, they are guaranteed a couple of good hits.

Why are people so stupid?  That is the real question.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 23, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Is there anyone you think that actually does answer those emails and really thinks they will get money?
> I got an email from the 'Bank of America' saying they been having problems with my account and would I confirm all my details please including the passwords and pin numbers. It actually looked quite official, except obviously I'm not a customer. I don't even know how to become one!




Well, the unfortunate thing is it costs very little to do.  You just put on a black hat and get a zombie net, you can send out millions of emails as easy as you can send out a single one.  Email scams are largely automated and use resources that don't belong to the scammer.

If the sucker rate is 1 in 10,000,000 you can still make money.

A good scam will likely have a higher return then that, I imagein the paypal ones did fairly well when they first started.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 23, 2009)

But Miss Yak(?!! Short, fat lady with long stringy hair. sure you don't know her?) is so polite and religious, ("*Thanks and God bless you."), *she must be ok!


----------

